# Spitting...the problem in a cigar lounge



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I love the idea of sitting in a nice cigar lounge and sipping my way thru a fine stick and a glass of single malt. But I HAVE to spit when I smoke a cigar. And I don't much want to torture the other patrons by trying to hit&miss a spitoon. So I don't hang out in cigar lounges much.
Anyone else come up with any solutions to this issue? :boohoo:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Is it all cigars or just certain ones.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Spit in a cup instead of the spitoon?


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I usually spit while I smoke too, but if I'm indoors I can get by with constantly sipping on a beverage. Typically root beer, coffee or water will be good enough to get me through.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Swallow?


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't understand why you need to spit. I never have while smoking a cigar. Can you elaborate a little.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

mistabman said:


> I usually spit while I smoke too, but if I'm indoors I can get by with constantly sipping on a beverage. Typically root beer, coffee or water will be good enough to get me through.


I find when I'm drinking something, I don't feel the urge to spit but on some occasions, the saliva buildup gets a bit much so I too find it necessary to hock one. Never had to in the lounge though... When I do have that feeling, it's usually just once or twice during a cigar so you could just step outside for those one or two times or into the bathroom.



madurolover said:


> Swallow?


:rofl: :rofl: Donnie, you crack me up. :dance:


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stop spitting. I did this when I first started too, now I never do it. I think I was just getting used to it or something but now I never have the desire to spit. You'll have to try to quit doing that or smoke privately. I don't care what you're spitting into, in a lounge it would be inappropriate and distasteful.


Rev.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

It is with all cigars, I guess so I don't swallow so much nicotine.
I agree, nasty for others to have to see someone spitting in the lounge, so I do all my smoking outdoors. The cup solution would work in a pinch, and I have done this in my car. Thanks.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I get the urge sometimes, but usually only outdoors when I am really puffing away and don't have a drink.

I would recommend drinking something that will not dehydrate your mouth. You're drinking and smoking, and probably not having 6 or 8 glasses of water a day like you ought to. So by the time you start your smoke and drink you get dry mouth and combat it by building up the spit.

I'd suggest dropping the liquor and go with water or my favorite ginger ale. Coffee or tea might also work.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Stinkdyr said:


> It is with all cigars, I guess so I don't swallow so much nicotine.
> I agree, nasty for others to have to see someone spitting in the lounge, so I do all my smoking outdoors. The cup solution would work in a pinch, and I have done this in my car. Thanks.


Do you physically need to spit? Or do you prefer to spit because of nicotine? If you only prefer to, the amount of nicotine that you would be ingesting is quite miniscule, compared to the amount you would consume by smoking. If it is a physical reaction, which I understand as I often spit while smoking cigars, I agree with others about having a drink by your side to help. If you don't want to hurt the flavor of a nice scotch or whatever you are drinking by mixing it with cigar juices in your mouth, then I suggest you have two drinks by your side, a glass of scotch and maybe a diet coke, or a glass of water, one of the later two to help with the spitting and the first to simply enjoy. This will help because smoking can make you dehydrated, which in turn makes your mouth produce saliva, so not only will you be able to wash down the the spit with something, but it will also help hydrate you (more so with the water) so you will not salivate as much. I often do this as scotch can make me more thirsty.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Swallow?


The simplest and most logical solution...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Strick said:


> The simplest and most logical solution...


I have been called simple before but never logical.


----------



## CAJoe (Jan 14, 2008)

I would suggest going outside or to the bathroom to spit. We have a guy at a lounge I hang out at spit into a cup and it drives me nuts.


----------



## PerfectAshtray (May 29, 2009)

Agreed its pretty nasty. I've gone outside for some air and spat out there.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Stop spitting. I did this when I first started too, now I never do it. I think I was just getting used to it or something but now I never have the desire to spit. You'll have to try to quit doing that or smoke privately. I don't care what you're spitting into, in a lounge it would be inappropriate and distasteful. Rev.


+1

Spitting's provisional sanction as an indoor sport was revoked some time in the early part of the last century. What ever you have to do, just don't do it. :hand:


----------



## pontiacbird (May 27, 2009)

What is a spitoon?

If it's what I think it is..... u


no offense, but indoors that's kinda gross.....outdoors, who cares


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

pontiacbird said:


> What is a spitoon?
> 
> If it's what I think it is..... u
> 
> no offense, but indoors that's kinda gross.....outdoors, who cares


*Spitoon*


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Rubix^3 said:


> I don't understand why you need to spit. I never have while smoking a cigar. Can you elaborate a little.


When I smoke my mouth just waters so damn much. Hate swallowing it. I almost always smoke outside so I'm used to spitting when I got a mouth full of spit.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Im with many of the other guys. I often keep something hydrating with me whilst smoking. Water works. or i just drink alot of beer :rapture:

i used to spit alot cause i always smoked outside. but when i started going to places to smoke i totally stopped that habit cause i didnt want to be nasty. and i always have something nice to drink


----------



## Ringlardner27 (Jun 23, 2009)

Perhaps you should switch to a milder cigar until your tase buds are ready for a more robust one. When I first started I used to spit but even outdoors I thought this was distasteful and made me look like slob so I "downgraded" for a while. I agree with other people who have posted suggestions regarding the use of a beverage to prevent this from happening. Most times I use Diet Coke. :smoke2:


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

No idea why you would need to spit while smoking a cigar. Definitely not appropriate in a public venue these days. Either smoke at home, try changing cigar types, or just quit.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I am the same way. I HAVE to spit while I smoke cigars. Ever since I started two years ago, and to this day I spit. Even when I have something to drink, I still do. I just salivate a lot while smoking a cigar. It definately isn't as bad when I first started smoking, but I'm sure it is still a lot compared to everyone else.


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

If you must spit indoors, then how about using a cloth handkerchief.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I spit when Im on the porch too but dont need to. Funny thing is I noticed the same cigar tastes different when I spit vs swallow. It tastes much stronger if I swallow. Try to start swallowing and you'll see that you'll start tasting some different flavors


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Stop spitting. I did this when I first started too, now I never do it. I think I was just getting used to it or something but now I never have the desire to spit. You'll have to try to quit doing that or smoke privately. I don't care what you're spitting into, in a lounge it would be inappropriate and distasteful.
> 
> Rev.


Don't want to sound snooty, but I have to agree with this. Lounges are not for spitting. You can get by with just stopping the habit.


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

What you need is a bottle of your favorite cola, drink it down to the bottom of the label, leave just enough cola in the bottle to come up to the bottom of the label. Then you discreetly spit into the bottle, and for the most part it will be hidden by the label, this way no one is put off by the spit in the bottle, and you can spit till your hart’s content. Just remember not to drink out of the bottle once you have started smoking. This will also work with a coffee cup from your favorite coffee shop, you don’t have to leave any coffee in it though, and however, some paper towel or a napkin in the bottom of the cup helps stabilize the process, and makes for less mess.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

bigman said:


> What you need is a bottle of your favorite cola, drink it down to the bottom of the label, leave just enough cola in the bottle to come up to the bottom of the label. Then you discreetly spit into the bottle, and for the most part it will be hidden by the label, this way no one is put off by the spit in the bottle, and you can spit till your hart's content. Just remember not to drink out of the bottle once you have started smoking. This will also work with a coffee cup from your favorite coffee shop, you don't have to leave any coffee in it though, and however, some paper towel or a napkin in the bottom of the cup helps stabilize the process, and makes for less mess.


I like the cut of your jib! This is creative thinking!


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

I do it in private, but not in public. If I feel the need to spit with people around, I usually wash it down with a beverage.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Even as a woman, I can tell you that spitting is a habit all on it's own. For some odd reason, way back in college, I landscaped/cut lawns for a living, and began habitually spitting. I guess it started out here and there when I got a piece of cut grass or something flew in my mouth while working. Then somehow over time, it just became a habit while I worked. I didn't even smoke then, cigarettes, cigars, nothing. Afterwork, or even after I changed jobs, it became quite the habit to break. But with a little effort, I became a lady again. Thank goodness. 

Good luck. 
All the suggestions here are great, drinking water or something while smoking (remember alcholic bevs are dehydrating, try water), downgrade the strength of your cigars for a while, or even slowing down your draw frequency to keep the gar from getting hot. The hotter the drawn smoke the more it will dry out your mouth, causing more salivation.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Go outside. Spitting "in the house" is kinda yucky. Besides, mamma always said spitting was rude.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am very glad that I am not the only one that spits. I thought I was. When at an event I follow bigman's advise.


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Stop spitting. I did this when I first started too, now I never do it. I think I was just getting used to it or something but now I never have the desire to spit. You'll have to try to quit doing that or smoke privately. I don't care what you're spitting into, in a lounge it would be inappropriate and distasteful.


:tpd: I too spit a lot when I first started smoking. Now I never spit. Maybe it's because I smoke quality cigars now? I can't explain it.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I never did figure out the spitting thing. I never spit - never have the urge. I guess it is a habbit for people


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

Ya, I used to dip for several years, around 15 years actually, and in that time I have found that no one wants to see or hear spit, it really seams to disgust smokers (cig smokers), my reply used to be at least the only one who might be effected by second hand spit is me (if I drink from the wrong hand, I used to drink with my left and spit in to the container on my right, or was that the other way around, regardless that’s why I don’t do it any more, bad memory). Later on I found that if you just hide it from them they are none the wiser, and life is more pleasant for all, thus the aforementioned method of spitting in plane view without drawing attention to yourself. I still use this method when I am smoking a cigar or my pipe; I just don’t dip or chew anymore, at least not for the last 7months. 

Oh, ya, I to can’t swallow when smoking, I think it is the taste of tobacco causing an involuntary reaction, this was my self preservation method wile dipping and drinking, only swallow the Beer or Bourbon, if you don’t take a drink don’t swallow type of thing. 
You are not alone.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting about not being able to swallow when smoking! I will have to poll my cigar buddies who spit and see what they say.


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

I have to spit almost every drag with a cigar or a pipe. When I quit cigarettes a few months back I had problems with a dry mouth for quite a while after. Glad it's not too uncommon.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Never had... Never had the urge...

Interesting that so many do on the forum... Where are you guys?:ask: I never see people spitting while smoking their stoge's.

I'm sure I'll notice now though...


----------

